# Final Blend final blend Cigar Review - A New Blend Risk



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Buying a newly blended cigar is a risky business, no one has smoked this cigar in the public except me I guess. This is a fairly strong cigar, over...

Read the full review here: Final Blend final blend Cigar Review - A New Blend Risk


----------

